# Ryzen NVMe problem : Cannot see partition.

## getfeus

Details of Problem : controller device file(ex : /dev/nvme0) is present but namespace block device(ex : /dev/nvme0n1)  and partitions(ex : /dev/nvme0n1p1) are not found.

What is occur : When installing linux on other PC, efi grub is loaded(when using ) but root mount is failed+panic. dmesg shows nvme driver timeout.

Major change of kernel configuration : Settings on this wiki pages+vanilla kernel defconfig. https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen

Connect this nvme to intel system makes boot strap task success. I also can see /dev/nvme0n1 and /dev/nvme0n1p1.

I attach pictures of my dmesg. I highlight all negative messages.(02, 03, 04, 13, 15, 20, 21)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zzvsKDVGVvn68BksnGdnPcfxsT0VVfoG

What I want to : I want to use NVMe. I want to see nvme0n1p1 on my Ryzen system. MOBO model is this one. 

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming-ITXac/index.jp.asp

Best regards.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

getfeus,

Please use wgetpaste to put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site and post the link.

Your lspci output would be useful too.

Explain how you configured, compiled and installed your kernel.

There is nothing in your dmesg that explains the problem.

Thu lines you have highlighted are informational or warnings.  They would not prevent booting.

----------

## getfeus

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> getfeus,
> 
> Please use wgetpaste to put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site and post the link.
> 
> Your lspci output would be useful too.
> ...

 

Thank you for your answer.

Here is my .config.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fbLaxY03ShF0kxvnSrQz9rkKCadeGbe3

I can't boot. So I can't attach lspci right now but I can take photo of nvme module crashes. Here is photo. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1p5wX6tZzH9xKq4yaPSY6-_uFgJSZ7T7v

And I can found that almost same issue on Bugzilla.

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196325

I also tested, 

1. Ubuntu desktop's live USB makes NVMe module also crash. I test 2 versions. ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso and bionic-desktop-amd64.iso.

2. Installing windows is working and benchmark I have tested show normal performance. Reason is not HW failure. It is kernel side issue.

3. I have tested several kernels that support AMD VEGA APU. 4.13.x and 4.15.x and 4.16.x. All of them crashes same message.

4. I have change many bios options but it is not working.

5. Using ngff S-ATA M.2 SSD is working on my system.(Only NVMe is not working.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

getfeus,

I don't want to download random files and Gogle want me to sign in.

Please use wgetpaste, or a pastebin.

lspci is on your install boot media.

----------

## getfeus

#Deleted#Last edited by getfeus on Thu Feb 22, 2018 7:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## getfeus

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> getfeus,
> 
> Please use wgetpaste to put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site and post the link.
> 
> Your lspci output would be useful too.
> ...

 

I will upload lspci within few days.

----------

## Hu

A full kernel configuration cannot be posted inline in the forum, due to post length limits.  That is why NeddySeagoon has repeatedly instructed you to use a pastebin.  Such sites allow much longer transient documents.  We will quote here the pieces relevant to the issue, preserving them for future readers.  Package app-text/wgetpaste automates the process of uploading your file to a compatible pastebin and will give you the URL to give us.

----------

## getfeus

 *Hu wrote:*   

> A full kernel configuration cannot be posted inline in the forum, due to post length limits.  That is why NeddySeagoon has repeatedly instructed you to use a pastebin.  Such sites allow much longer transient documents.  We will quote here the pieces relevant to the issue, preserving them for future readers.  Package app-text/wgetpaste automates the process of uploading your file to a compatible pastebin and will give you the URL to give us.

 

Sorry for my misunderstanding.

Here is wgetpaste link.

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/EsB921jqfGHctNh9v8WM/

----------

## getfeus

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> getfeus,
> 
> Please use wgetpaste to put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site and post the link.
> 
> Your lspci output would be useful too.
> ...

 

Thank you . I can solve my problem by set next.

AMD/ATI SP5100 TCO Timer/Watchdog(CONFIG_SP5100_TCO)

Now I can use my NVMe. 

Thank you very much.

----------

